# Who's got the Biggest Baddest Log Splitter



## roberthathaway7 (Aug 1, 2010)

Let's see the biggest, baddest, most efficient and/or most beastly set-ups anyone has. Home-made, bought, improvised, found, whatever. If you're proud, say it loud and show what you've got.  I am about to make one of my own as big and bad as I can, and I need some HYPE :chainsawguy:


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 1, 2010)

roberthathaway7 said:


> Let's see the biggest, baddest, most efficient and/or most beastly set-ups anyone has. Home-made, bought, improvised, found, whatever. If you're proud, say it loud and show what you've got. I am about to make one of my own as big and bad as I can, and I need some HYPE :chainsawguy:



I'm going to lay claim to the most efficient, and quite possibly the fastest.. Don't get lost in the concept that hydraulic is the only way to split wood.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm with Guns 

Not the biggest, *but it is the Baddest!*


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine is better then yours. It has some where on it.

Scott


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 1, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Mine is better then yours. It has some where on it.
> 
> Scott



You gotta get that thing a wash and wax....


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 1, 2010)

I got a Australian made Super axe splitter


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 1, 2010)

Well on the other end of the spectrum from those cool little flywheel-whirlin' wonders...





I have a friend who's owned a small 1-3 man firewood/clearing business off and on for almost 40 years. He cuts lots of huge coastal eucalyptus trees (all with Big, Old Homelites) and bucks/splits it all for sale as firewood to the local beach campgrounds and general stores in the area. He's built two monster splitters (decades ago).............one with a flathead Continental I4 industrial engine, and the other with a Chevy 292 I6 truck engine. They've been in almost continuous use for ages.

Both are completely scratch built, hydraulic (of course), towable, and handle lots of *big* wood. He welded up some beefy wing cutters for each of them. The Continental splits 4-ways and the Chevy unit spits 6-ways IIRC. Gotta go to the ranch and get some pics of them I guess...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> You gotta get that thing a wash and wax....



Yeah, Scott, clean that thing up! Mine will get a bunch of use soon, can't look new forever

Stihlman, that Super Axe looks crazy, I really like the design, I think


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 1, 2010)

I am working on a new one as we speak. 


Will post pics soon...


----------



## treeguyinoh (Aug 1, 2010)

Stihlman, how do you like that super axe? Does the blade pivot far enough for complete splits? 
Dennis


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Aug 1, 2010)

treeguyinoh said:


> Stihlman, how do you like that super axe? Does the blade pivot far enough for complete splits?
> Dennis



Yeah that sure is different and I like how it adds a little leverage and angle entry to the hyraulics, but it does seem like you'd be throwin the hatchet and pulling logs apart a lot


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 1, 2010)

There's bigger out there, but I haven't found the tree yet that can stop mine. CAT 8" cylinder and big old single stage pump hooked to the tractor PTO. Fast it ain't (yet) but it's been gettin er done here since I was a young lad many years ago.


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Coming Through*

Big Boy coming through haven't found piece of wood to stop me yet...


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 1, 2010)

Did you guys notice the thread starter? Could you imagine the odds of signing on to AS and there already be 6 Robert Hathaways?

What Luck.....


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Aug 1, 2010)

haha no no I have always used roberthathaway7 as my name on any forum or non security threatening site, easy to remember

looks like some hauses coming through.. 8 inch cat cylinder?  and I thought my 5" inch cylinder is going to be overkill.. go big or go home!


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Aug 1, 2010)

Collins maul. Get out of my way!!


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Aug 1, 2010)

true that.



woodcutteranon said:


> collins maul. Get out of my way!!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 2, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Collins maul. Get out of my way!!



Have used similar for the last 20+ years. They do work


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 2, 2010)

treeguyinoh said:


> Stihlman, how do you like that super axe? Does the blade pivot far enough for complete splits?
> Dennis



Yes no problems there, at full stroke the tip of the splitter ends up about 1 inch from the table.


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Aug 2, 2010)

I just posted pics the other day. #9 and #10

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=143886


----------



## ptabaka (Aug 3, 2010)

*splitter*

id say my tw6 is fast .me and 2 guys cant feed it fast enought .don,t know much about ss but dont like pulling the wood back all the time . i split a log 6 ways 1 time thats my 2 cents good luck


----------



## webie (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tw3hd*

I love this thing , On a 32hp deere with a cab , When we really are pushing things we can split 24 hours a day with the cab lights , We have a 4 and 6 way head with a log lift and auto forward and reverse , we can easily split a cord an hour . Fuel consumption seems to be about a quart per hour( per cord ) so I think its abit more thirsty then your gas portable units.
We will see if we can get a picture posted .


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 4, 2010)

My brother's ~9-10 year old Timberwolf. He has added a second single splitter for handling the resplits on the big logs and says his production is up even more than before.







Saturday morning after breakfast I will be on vacation at his place. I'll should be at the controls about 9 am. Happy, happy, joy, joy!


----------



## webie (Aug 4, 2010)

Now that looks like some serious fun.


----------



## samuraijunkie (Aug 4, 2010)

*Splitter build pics*

beam welds done the I beam






Bottom of splitter frame. 





Beam Welds


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2010)

webie said:


> I love this thing , On a 32hp deere with a cab , When we really are pushing things we can split 24 hours a day with the cab lights , We have a 4 and 6 way head with a log lift and auto forward and reverse , we can easily split a cord an hour . Fuel consumption seems to be about a quart per hour( per cord ) so I think its abit more thirsty then your gas portable units.
> We will see if we can get a picture posted .



Webie, your fuel consumption seems to be in line with mine. 68HP Massey, running 1500rpms, usually about 1/2GPH. My M Farmall gasser is about a gallon an hour, but it's more convenient when it's below freezing. I can leave it in the woods overnight and it'll start.

Cab tractor...do you have a control outside the cab to let you raise and lower the 3pt for loading big logs? I always thought that was the big advantage to a mounted splitter. Getting in and out of the cab would suck.


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Aug 5, 2010)

nice welds samurai. 

yeah I have a three-point and I built a little ramp for big boy logs that lips up on the beam and I can kick out of the way and it IS a lifesaver let me tell you.


----------



## webie (Aug 5, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Webie, your fuel consumption seems to be in line with mine. 68HP Massey, running 1500rpms, usually about 1/2GPH. My M Farmall gasser is about a gallon an hour, but it's more convenient when it's below freezing. I can leave it in the woods overnight and it'll start.
> 
> Cab tractor...do you have a control outside the cab to let you raise and lower the 3pt for loading big logs? I always thought that was the big advantage to a mounted splitter. Getting in and out of the cab would suck.



No my control is in the cab But I have the log lift on the splitter , which works great , also is a duel purpose if you may need to resplit which is seldom . Mounted splitter does have advantages , Its certainly easy to move around and to be able to adjust your work height .


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 16, 2010)

Had an emergency tree take down today, so I didn't get to try my new splitter. I took Freehandslabber's prodding and took some pictures. Hope to run it tomorrow. 

And then post the pics.......




And then harvest the ________________.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive got a 15 y/o and a 13 y/o.... Other than consuming alot of groceries, they kinda push each other. turn them loose on a pile of wood does wonders...
when they stop complaining and whining.


----------



## unclemoustache (Aug 16, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


>



*HUA!!!*





samuraijunkie said:


> Beam Welds




I wish I could get my welds to look so nice! 

.


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 26, 2010)

The finished product:

Splitting rails for a split rail fence


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 26, 2010)

The Beginning:


----------



## Maplekid (Aug 26, 2010)

its not the biggest or the baddest but it gets the job done. the upside down splitter on the t300 for the monsters might be the biggest and the baddest. this is my first time posting pictures so be patient


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is mine when it was a stand alone unit and now part of my processor. Speed and power both impressive. Hydraulic 4 way that drops out of the way for two way split. Auto cycle valve. Comfortable work height. I think the cylinder is 6" It is now intigrated into my processor but I can still use it just as a splitter and even still have a log lift attached. Dont have a good up dated pic of the processor to show but here it is when first out of the shop.

Stand alone
<IMG SRC=http://i27.tinypic.com/2ztiy53.jpg>

Now part of the [proccessor
<IMG SRC=http://i26.tinypic.com/6fnyvk.jpg>


----------



## olyman (Aug 27, 2010)

tell yah what butch--that orange thing looks a bit toooooooo nice around the wood pile--just bring it to my place so it dont get scratched or dented-----


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 27, 2010)

olyman said:


> tell yah what butch--that orange thing looks a bit toooooooo nice around the wood pile--just bring it to my place so it dont get scratched or dented-----



What, this old thing? We keep it around for a woods beater, LOL
<IMG SRC=http://i35.tinypic.com/2qal6e1.jpg>


----------



## sunfish (Aug 27, 2010)

Butch, very good lookin tractor and a beast of a splitter. Good stuff!


----------



## LAH (Aug 29, 2010)

Butch(OH) said:


> What, this old thing? We keep it around for a woods beater, LOL
> <IMG SRC=http://i35.tinypic.com/2qal6e1.jpg>



Love that machine................Creeker


----------



## Doingitwell (Aug 29, 2010)

Butch(OH) said:


> What, this old thing? We keep it around for a woods beater, LOL
> <IMG SRC=http://i35.tinypic.com/2qal6e1.jpg>



Damn Butch!!! That's way too clean of a tractor to be using in the field. :yourock:

Excellent and excellent big guy. I appreciate the love and respect you have for the machinery that works this time, and everytime!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 2, 2010)

Rvalue - check your link. All I see is a thumbnail of what looks like a split rail fence along a dirt road.


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## RVALUE (Sep 2, 2010)

How bout this finished product


----------



## eric_271 (Sep 2, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> How bout this finished product



I've got about 700 ft along my front property line that would look good fenced like that. Ya think you could get er done for a couple of hundred dollars? Lol

Nice job man it looks good.


----------



## Jaberwky (Sep 3, 2010)

*It's not mine, but*

I get to use this one belonging to my stove dealer/log supplier. It's a 35 ton Faver, with a wonderful hydraulic lifter and a good 40" throat length, plus a hydraulic 4-way.

I don't have a lot of experience with other splitters but I know this one is pretty impressive when he can hoist a 48" diameter stump up with his truck picker and the splitter busts it up with little effort.

I so think Butch's is the best looking machine posted thus far though.


----------



## woodman6666 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 3, 2010)

woodman6666 said:


>



Put some lights on that baby and I'll pick it up and bring it back to Missouri.

Scott


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 3, 2010)

Heres my homemade splitter. Still have some finishing up to do since the pictures were took, summer is sooooo busy.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Sep 3, 2010)

woodman6666 said:


>



I got that beat with "Navarone" our large parade piece that is rarely used, I posted some pics last fall of it on here


----------

